# Unterschied MSi X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI vs X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI  ???



## mischa309 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach einem neuen X570 Board habe ich diese beiden in die engere Auswahl genommen.
Laut den Specs sind die beiden Boards fast identisch, daher sehe ich nicht wo hier ein Preisunterschied von 60 EUR oder mehr herkommt.

Kann vielleicht jemand der sich gut mit Boards auskennt mal einen Blick drauf werfen und mich evtl. aufklären warum das Carbon soviel teurer ist?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Juli 2019)

?
Produktvergleich MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI, MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Juli 2019)

Laut dem vergleich
- Bessere VRM
- AX WLan (den neueren Standard)
- Mehr pcie 1x anschlüsse
- Mehr bling bling
- Intel Gigabit chip anstatt von Realtek


----------



## ric84 (12. Juli 2019)

Leichter, weil Carbon


----------

